# The haul that almost wasn't (pictures for Eric)



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I have been getting shirty emails from people for not posting photos of my recent Japan trip and resulting tackle purchases. :lol:

So shut up, here it is.

This was almost an epic TOW. First up, I missed the tackleshow because our stupid travelling partners got in late and we had to stay in Shibuya to show them where the hotel is. So off we wandered to have a look around the district when they call us. To tell us that they were at the hotel. I was very pissed off.

The lovely girlfriend satiated my rage with a promised bullet train trip to osaka on the way out to go the best tackle shop on the planet. I was happy enough at this.

2 and half weeks later we are back in Tokyo for a few days getting ready to fly out, so off we head on our 3 hour train ride just to go to a tackle shop :lol: I was The owner was in there and no amount of pleading and promise of the money was planning of spending would get me in. I was very pissed off.

I drank whiskey highballs on the 3 hour train ride back to Tokyo. That afternoon I went and did the rounds of the tokyo tackleshops. They aren't as good but they'll have to do at a pinch.

I scored this shit.

















































































Some of the photos are blurry, but you know. Deal with it.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Uhhhh Koich , the bullet train , i would love a ride on that beast , some nice gear there champion .


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I will have some of those lures in my hands in under an hour, oh joy, oh rapture  8)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Those little spoons look awesome


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry I have take so long to reply, I needed 5 minutes alone with those Photo's  :twisted: :twisted:



koich said:


> I scored this shit.


To help make up for your disappointment I'll take the lot off your hands for $20 :twisted: :mrgreen: ;-)

If these were from the shops that weren't that well stocked , , , What the Hell was the other one like :shock:







:shock:







:shock:


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I think I saw a couple of the packets with a Cra-Pea label on them. I believe that's Japanese for Crap, so you might as well send them to me


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

All that way for only tackle?? I thought you might have invested in a female paddling assistant to smuggle back into Aus so you could concentrate on what your lure is doing more.
As far as I know you can't mail order japanese paddling nubiles and get them through customs, you must hand select and bring them home in baggage.

Jack.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

Every man's dream. And imagine the bikini clad girlies who would have been showing off those wonderful lures.

Excuse my ignorance, I know Japan produces some quality lures, but are they cheap?

Ta, Nas.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Nasman said:


> Excuse my ignorance, I know Japan produces some quality lures, but are they cheap?


Oh yeah.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

ignis..niceeee
sounds like a sick trip, i must visit Japan at some time. some of the stuff that comes out of that country is hilarious. poor form about the owner at the massive tackle shop. still a quality haul of gear you've got there. i know i'm jealous.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm in Nowra this weekend, so you'll have to wait until next week now(unless you're back by tommorow lunch time)


----------

